# Newb @ IMF



## Sampson (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello IMF -

I guess I am the new guy here, however I am not new to bodybuilding and sports nutrition forums. My name is Jordan and I am one of the owners of LeanBulk.com. We recently started a new project to allow for a better shopping experience when purchasing your vitamins and supplements. It's called VitaSort and we think its pretty awesome. If you are into saving money, VitaSort can definitely help. Best of all, its FREE! We will be sponsoring Iron Magazine Forums now, so come chat with us on our sub-forum here - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/vitasort/. We would love to hear some of your suggestions, product requests, merchant requests, complains, whatever! Let's talk!

We currently have over 3600 products and have 11 merchants in our database. We are adding products daily and plan to add many new merchants in the near future.

We recently implemented a suggested search feature. Simply start typing in our search box and we will suggest products in our database. Click the product you are shopping for and compare prices across many online merchants.

For more information on VitaSort check us out at VitaSort.com. If you're more into the social media thing, follow us on our VitaSort Twitter page and/or our VitaSort Facebook page!

Looking forward to getting to know some of you guys and hopefully our website can be beneficial to you all!

Jordan


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Sampson* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 13, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums and best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Sampson (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Irish!  Hope you're not a Notre Dame fan!  Rough year again!

I guess I shouldn't be talking though.  My Iowa Hawkeyes choked yet again today


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Thanks Irish! Hope you're not a Notre Dame fan! Rough year again!
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be talking though. My Iowa Hawkeyes choked yet again today


 
i'm a wisconsin badger fan!!


----------



## Sampson (Nov 13, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm a wisconsin badger fan!!



BOOOO this man!!

haha I was at that game.  One of the best games I have ever seen, but tore my heart out in the end.


----------

